# What is the best way to build mounting system on the back of traps?



## Stanisr (Aug 25, 2010)

yours is very good. I have some made simular, and they work well.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

DON'T, NONE. 
I never set a trap higher than I can reach. Tops of walls, picnic tables, garden pedestals, raised decks, stumps, my hive stands, top of stored cars, firewood piles. 
And don't waste time making special boxes for traps. Deep supers match the size found to be favored by swarms. Use 1/4" plywood for lightweight bottom and top, maybe with a disk on the top for easy moving. Five frame nuc boxes work well too and serve a dual purpose. 

Hope you don't have an earthquake. Does that hive table on blocks have any shear to it?


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

The blocks were just to hold the extra heavy fall hive weight. The stand is self supporting on steel pipe driven into the ground.
Here's how it's made. 1 1/4" steel pipe driven about 2' into the ground. I salvaged the brackets from an old Laundry mat years ago. They are bolted onto the pipe and also have a few set screws to keep them from slipping. Pretty strong, but the fall hives were so heavy I used some blocks just to be sure.











Legs just kept it from rocking









Ratchett straps allowed me to put a bow in the cattle pannel I used for the roof


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Lauri, a cheap "hang on" deer stand works quite well, or an even cheaper one copied in wood. To attach it to the tree try one or two of these. They are basically ratchet straps and hold on to the tree quite well.
http://www.amazon.com/Camo-Tree-Sta...ing-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1331862843&sr=1-1-fkmr1


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't worry about the height of a swarm trap as I always place them with a strong branch above and some rope thrown over it and tied off near the ground. Loosen the trap from the tree and just lower it with the rope. Easy peasy!

You are an industrious person. Wish I had the free time to build all that stuff!!


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

A few strap eyes strategically placed on your trap might be useful in anchoring/ positioning ratchet straps to mount your traps.

If you can't find them at the hardware store in Roy or Yelm, Sam Devlin at Devlin Designing Boat Builders in Tumwater might be able to source them for you ... but ask him if he knows where to get some that are not marine grade, as marine grade one will probably be too expensive. (Sam both builds custom boats and designs boats for home boatbuilders.)

(Eye straps are screw on strap anchor loops)


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

i say do what you want and nice setup


----------

